# طلب مساعدة من استاذنا الكبار ASME section 2 part C



## moh_farouq (9 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحتم حد ممكن يعطينى:
ASME section 2 part C
 ولكم جذيل الشكر


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (14 يونيو 2008)

سوف يتم تحميلة قريبا ان شاء الله


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (15 يونيو 2008)

ASME section 2 part C

http://www.zshare.net/download/1366964090132803/


----------



## moh_farouq (17 يونيو 2008)

eng_ahmed_moh قال:


> asme Section 2 Part C
> 
> http://www.zshare.net/download/1366964090132803/


 
يا منقذ ربنا يزيدك من نعيمه و يبارك فيك


----------



## مهندس علي الزبيدي (5 فبراير 2013)

دائما يظهر error عند فتح اي رابط


----------



## سليمان1 (27 يونيو 2013)

ASME Sec. II Part C - 2007 ok - Download - 4shared


----------



## إبراهيم وحيد مصطفي (14 يوليو 2013)

In the fig. no. QW-466.1 (Test JiG dimension) in the material table, what is the meaning of the following : P-No. 23 to P-no. 21 through P-No.25. And what is the meaning of P-No.21 through P-No.25 with F-No.23 

Please help


----------

